# Eating in the Bathroom at Lunch



## grwhale (Jun 22, 2016)

I''ll try to make this short and to the point as possible. I'm a sophmore in highschool and I've been really hurt by the fact that i've had no friends to officially "hang out" with during HS lunch for almost all my freshman year and this year. All my middle school friends have either changed schools or have moved on and completely forgotten about me and made new friends. This has led me to either stay in a teacher classroom where I can "study" by myself so that i wont be criticized for being a loner or to "study'' in the library by myself. I'm really self conscious about myself so even staying in teachers classrooms or at the library makes me anxious. I really have no idea what to do. I feel like I've tried everything. I have tried reaching out to others as potential friends, but in return those people don't see me as a close friend they can hang with on a daily basis. Most groups of friends have known each other for years and are closed off to outsiders. Lately i've attempted to eat lunch in the bathroom stalls just to avoid people from glaring at me for always being alone. The only person that i can hang out with at lunch is this one friend that i need to always text before lunch to meet at some place in the school. However, i feel like i'm badgering him, since he doesn't text back all the time and i have to default to sitting alone in the stalls or library. My life is a mess right now and just thinking about going to school makes me sick to my stomach. Any suggestions?


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh god! This reminds me of high school! It was hell!

I used to roam around just so no one could see how lonely I was, always appearing to be on my way somewhere. It was very stressful.


hmm... Maybe you can listen to music and read a book when you eat lunch. Then you can at least appear busy with something and the music will maybe distract your self consciousness a bit.

And if somebody should ask what you're reading or listening to then you have something to talk about


----------



## grwhale (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe i'll try that next time I'm in the library. Idk if I can keep doing that for the next 2 years that i'll be in HS though.


----------



## pearlgrey (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey please don't eat in the bathroom! I have done that many times before and trust me it's not nice.  I agree with the people above saying to distract yourself with music or something. Don't worry about sitting alone (or try not to); just find somewhere not too busy and fairly comfortable and don't even think about what other people might be thinking because it's not worth it. Sorry that this isn't very helpful, I'm sort of in the same situation as you haha.


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)

I was lucky at this. My grandpa was a head of my school and when I asked him, can I temporarily have a lunch in that little room, where he, as a head of school, was having it, he said "Yeah, no problem". So, that way I was completely alone, spending time with my grandpa during lunch. It was really cool. But I can`t say that I didn`t get laughs from my classmates because of it. Well, I guess, they`d laugh anyway.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I always stood up by the office....didn't eat at all my last 2 yrs of high school. Eventually people started joining me weirdly.


----------



## grwhale (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I tried sitting in the cafeteria even though it was kinda awkward with random ppl next to me. It wasnt as bad as i thought it would. Hopefully HS gets better b/c i feel like a loser rn.


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

I sat in the bathroom by myself for a school year before some girls caught me. Then I started getting my mom to pick me up for lunch.

But basically, if I could do it all over again, I would decide to develop myself in some way that was pleasing to me. You'll come out light years ahead if you use that hours to practice some instrument in some relatively isolated patch of grass in the yard. OR start leaving the campus (sneak if you have to) to go to the park, an arcade, even another library.
If it was me now, I wouldn't give a rat's azz what anyone thought about me sitting in the library by myself actually, and I'd probably go and read books there. If you're avoiding seeming like a loner because you don't want them to think less of you, and if no one wants to hang out with you during lunch, how much better do you think it's gonna get? That during OFF-lunch hours people will suddenly be really cool towards you? Nah, just do what in retrospect will make you proud, and what in rightnow-spect makes you happy. 

To be honest, not caring what other people think on its own makes me happy. So I would probably even eat in plain sight of everyone just to see that I can do it. I do remember the pain, just so you know. I still think these suggestions are doable.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol I didn't eat in the bathroom, but I think it was 4th or 5th grade where I spent half a year everyday during the long recess before lunch hiding in a bathroom stall pretending to take a dump because I did not want other kids to see me standing around like a loner and idiot. Eventually a few other kids caught on and started trying to mess with me in the bathroom as I hide in the stall. 

One of the kids ended up lighting the bathroom trashcan on fire to smoke me out like in the movies. The school eventually thought I was the one who started the fire to cope with my loneliness and I was suspended for two weeks. They never found out it was the other kid who actually did it. But then on I started standing alone outside once again like a loner and the kid that actually set the trashcan on fire would tease me for standing alone every time he walked by. 


I didn't have this problem in high school because we are allowed to go off campus for lunch. So I usually just venture out and hide and eat somewhere without others seeing me. Our cafeteria becomes unused because of this and eventually they replaced it to be a classroom.


----------



## SilverDream (Sep 22, 2016)

my situation is worse than yours. my school is too small with only 150 students and there is no library or cafeteria in my school and it's forbidden to eat in the school building. all students must be in the school yard(which is almost 200 meters) at lunchtime. all of the toilets are small and full of creepy incects. see,I have nowhere to hide and i don't care anymore(I do)

the only thing that makes me happy about my situation is that this is my last year in this ****ty school and i will never have to see this dumb shallow people again


----------



## HiveFiMind (Jul 27, 2016)

grwhale said:


> Maybe i'll try that next time I'm in the library. Idk if I can keep doing that for the next 2 years that i'll be in HS though.


I don't know how much you're in to literature and reading. But get yourself some good classics that you can take with you everywhere you go. And get yourself some earbuds and some music. You can be the cool quiet kid who sits around and reads lost in his own world.

If I could go back in time that is what I would have done.


----------



## grwhale (Jun 22, 2016)

I"ll take that into consideration. Thanks for the responses btw. I feel a bit better knowing that i'm not the only one struggling with this. Do you guys have any other advice that you think is important to know for future reference?


----------

